# Which Veteran Should Kevin Love Study?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Love is an intense competitor, but I don't see him express it much. And keeping that to himself would be a mistake, as it can serve to inspire his teammates who will soon look up to him as an extremely skilled player with a great basketball mind.
> 
> A guy like KG, who so obviously inspires every teammate, is a great example of what Love can aspire to.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=thorpe_david&page=RookieStudy09-Love


----------

